# S13 Rear Window Louvres



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

Anybody done this? I'm not really finding much of anything on google as to where to find something like this, only found one car that actually has them here. I personally think it's a nice, old school look. Can anybody help me out with this?


----------

